# Farm lifestyle and profit sharing opportunity



## nannynuggetfarm (Oct 14, 2009)

We are a Christian family of 8 on a 196 acre North Central West Virginia Farm. We aspire to the homesteading ideal and would like to find a like minded couple or small family that would like to share in the bounty of our farm. We would be able to provide a home with utilities, and a percentage of farm profits. Our farm is lush hayfields and woods and provides great hunting and gardening with plenty of water. We currently have 50 meat goats and some cows and chickens. We are 30 miles from Parkersburg, WV and Ohio, and 3 miles to our own small town. Schools are good and churches are plentiful. Life is very good here.

We are looking for a couple that has knowledge of working a farm to include square bale haying, fencing, gardening/crops and cattle management and/or other livestock. We need someone with the ability to homeschool or tutor part time a couple of children with learning disabilities. We are open to discusion about any aspect of this opportunity. Also, any advice or ideas about our offer are welcome. Anyone with experience with an arrangement such as this, we would love to hear from as well about the pros and cons. Thank you for taking the time for any input you can provide.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Good luck & I hope you find the perfect people for your situation . I am in Doddridge County .


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

well, im not sure we would fit the whole bill, lol. My husband has worked at his factory job for 10 years. He is a hard worker, hasnt worked much with cows, some pigs though. He has run a tractor some, clearing brush, put up fence, hayed in highschool some. But he is good with his hands and learns quick. He like to hunt, fish, and pretty much anything outdoors. We have 3 children. I have homeschooled them from the beginning. Is it legal to homeschool others children there? Here we have to be a legal guardian. I have a son who has had a few special needs, speech issues when younger, some sensory issues, but he has come a long way. What sort of special needs would i be working with? I have my nursing liscense, but have not worked since we had children. We are a Christian family, attend a small baptist church here. I would be more than willing to answer any ?s you might have. Would he need to find outside employment in WV, we do have an older truck and a car. And we would have car insurance to pay for. Can you tell me some more about how this might work? Is it a stable situation? We would hate to leave his job, and move out there to have it all fall apart, but we are open to God's will, and have wished for an opportunity to have our own farm, but finances on one income dont lend to owning our own land. I have gardened some, but would love the opportunity to do more. I also have helped in my younger days on my grandparents farm with cattle and haying. Please tell me more! 

HEather


----------



## cur huntin' kid (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello I dont know if you have found the right person/couple but if you haven't pm me and i will give you my phone number.


----------

